# Used Macs in Calgary?



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi All,

I'm on a sudden and unexpected trip on family business to Calgary. While I'm here, my sister wants me to set her up with a new computer. This is my chance to get her to switch to Apple. Any suggestions on where in Calgary I might get a decent price on a used iBook or perhaps a G4 iMac (she's looking to spend no more than $800). 

Thanks in advance,

MacS


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Buying used at the retail level is kind of hit and miss in Calgary. Your best bet is probably the Bargain Finder (AKA Buy & Sell).

http://www.buysell.com


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

RobTheGob said:


> Buying used at the retail level is kind of hit and miss in Calgary. Your best bet is probably the Bargain Finder (AKA Buy & Sell).
> 
> http://www.buysell.com


RobTheGob,

Thanks. I'll have a look. Every had any dealings with WestWorld Computers?

MacS


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

macsackbut said:


> Every had any dealings with WestWorld Computers?


Westworld and MyMacDealer in Calgary are both good and competative as well.

Not sure about used in your price point however. Calgary doesn't have a MacDoc like GTA.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

WestWorld Calgary has a waiting list for used Macs - nothing lasts long there.

In my experience, MyMacDealer offers poorer customer service. One employee there (*cough*Bob*cough*) has been borderline rude with me everytime I'm in that store. He's just so "busy" and annoyed that I'm asking him questions like, "Do you have a dock for a third gen 30GB iPod?" and "How long is the wait for a BTO Mac Mini." I know every place is hit-and-miss, but WestWorld's been the best in my buying experience. WestWorld's service centre is also fantastic.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

rhino, interact,

Thanks for the info. I'll check out both places.


----------

